# Anyone know where to find BB or CC coupons?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

As some of you may know, my HT PJ's lamp burst last night. 
So since it was currently my only display and it will take awhile to get it back up and running I am going to by a secondary tv.
I hate LCD's so plasma it is and I need to buy "today".

I was hoping maybe someone on here knew where to find coupons of any percentage to help me?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

What are you looking for? Size, resolution, price? I just bought a 58" Panasonic plasma at Costco yesterday. They have a $500 coupon, which brings the price to $1900. It's "only" 720p, but the 1080p version was $4500 at BB. They have other shapes, sizes and discounts at Costco as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure what Best Buy has going on right now, but I just helped out one of our friends setup a 40" Samsung LCD he purchased at BB and it was $750 off retail. I searched and could not find that good of a deal anywhere. They may have their plasmas on sale as well.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Ended up with a 65" 1080p DLP RPTV. It was between this and a Sammy and a Panny 720p plasmas. I just couldn't handle the 50". I am spoiled/jaded by the 110" I guess.
But to me, except for the top of the line plasmas like the Pioneer's, a top of the line DLP has an unbeatable film-like image.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Unless you just really really NEED to put it on the wall then DLP is a much better Bang for Buck.
And your right they look great!
Congrads!:T


----------



## azgreenb (Nov 19, 2007)

Only problem with the RP DLP's is the fact that you need to be sitting directly in front of them. We looked at the Mits 57, 65 and 73 over the weekend and were disappointed by that. Now in size for the money they can't be beat. 57" 1080p for $1200, WOW!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Tiger direct had 65' mits' on sale for $1399 ........you sure cant beat that.........Don't even go look guys there all sold out......:hissyfit:



> Only problem with the RP DLP's is the fact that you need to be sitting directly in front of them. We looked at the Mits 57, 65 and 73 over the weekend and were disappointed by that. Now in size for the money they can't be beat. 57" 1080p for $1200, WOW!


 The older models were like that but I have a dlp and you can see it good from anywhere in my living room unless your at some extreme angle. Maybe you were looking at an old one.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

azgreenb said:


> Only problem with the RP DLP's is the fact that you need to be sitting directly in front of them. We looked at the Mits 57, 65 and 73 over the weekend and were disappointed by that. Now in size for the money they can't be beat. 57" 1080p for $1200, WOW!



Yeah, I'd respectfully disagree. This is my second DLP RPTV and I have a reclining movie chair and a 8' couch...all seats have perfect image from 10' away.


----------



## azgreenb (Nov 19, 2007)

From what I saw this weekend, if I was looking at a down angle the picture would not be as bright. It looked as though the top and bottom of the screen was dimmer. (mind playing tricks?) Now if I was sitting at picture height, the picture was great. Wasn't trying to bash, just offering another opinion. Plus I have a 32" RCA that is 10+ years old. If one of those ended up in my living room I wouldn't complain,


----------



## soho54 (Jul 22, 2006)

Just throwing this out there...

Old style RPtvs had a problem with horizontal off axis viewing. The new ones traded that for vertical limitations.

That said, with a new one as long as your eye level is at the same height as any part of the screen, and you are further back than 3ft you are OK. Standing next to one in a showroom makes the problem seem worse than it is.

Case in point, the only time it has bothered me is when I tried to play PS3 laying on the floor really close to the tv. The image was to large to track everything on the screen anyway. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

azgreenb said:


> From what I saw this weekend, if I was looking at a down angle the picture would not be as bright. It looked as though the top and bottom of the screen was dimmer. (mind playing tricks?) Now if I was sitting at picture height, the picture was great. Wasn't trying to bash, just offering another opinion. Plus I have a 32" RCA that is 10+ years old. If one of those ended up in my living room I wouldn't complain,


 NO your right if your sitting real close or looking down at it in CC or BB then it will be a problem.



soho54 said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> Old style RPtvs had a problem with horizontal off axis viewing. The new ones traded that for vertical limitations.
> 
> ...


Yep my BB sucks they have half there sets sitting at knee level so if you stand a few feet back you still looking straight down and cant see a thing, In this case your guys are right you cant even see what on the screen. 
And never really thought about it but yea if you play the PS3 or Xbox from floor level at 3 feet away I'll bet that would be a big problem.
azgreenb......didn't mean to jump on ya or anything........your right in what you said.
The old DLP's (like my dad has) are horrible but the new one's are pretty good unless your in a extreme position......playing xbox form floor level at 2 or 3 feet is a good example.
If your on the couch or any type of normal seating position though you should be good to go.


----------

